# Hi from Texas



## Mildred Corbett (Jan 7, 2020)

I’m Millie from Texas married 34 years in a lonely marriage. Don’t want a divorce just advice TY in advance😊


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Welcome, Millie. So what's going on with your marriage?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Mildred Corbett said:


> I’m Millie from Texas married 34 years in a lonely marriage. Don’t want a divorce just advice TY in advance😊


*Welcome to the TAM Family! Hope that your moniker is not your real name ~ if so, have one of our esteemed moderators help you negotiate a change.

Hoping that we're able to give you all of the answers that you might be searching for in your relationship!*


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Love Texas! Welcome aboard.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Welcome Millie, tell us your story.


----------

